# Most overrated player in America



## DavidBlunkett

*most overrated college player this year ???*

who is the most overrated player in college ball at the moment??


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Well, it's been only a week and the majority of the teams haven't even played a regular season game yet, but I'll go with.... Lee Melchionni. He's shootin too much. :laugh:


----------



## Ghost

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Dan Grunfeld


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TM said:


> Well, it's been only a week and the majority of the teams haven't even played a regular season game yet, :laugh:


some of the players have been at college for 2 or maybe even 3 years before now,so i`m pretty sure you will have had plenty of time to evaluate their talent if their not freshman??


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



> most overrated college player *this year *???


sorry, i thought we were just talking about this season


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TM said:


> sorry, i thought we were just talking about this season


we are talking about this year

college ball = college teams that are playing basketball this year


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Gerry McNamara.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Well don't get me wrong with the guys I say. They are good ball players but I just think they are way over hyped...
JJ Reddick, Paul Davis, Josh Boone, and Torin Francis.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Brandon Roy, James Augustine, LeMarcus Aldridge.....


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



sheefo13 said:


> Well don't get me wrong with the guys I say. They are good ball players but I just think they are way over hyped...
> JJ Reddick, Paul Davis, Josh Boone, and Torin Francis.


Yeah, JJ Redick is probably going to get the all-time NCAA record for career 3's and he's going to challenge the Duke and ACC all-time scoring records, but I'd say he's definitely overrated.


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



Jonathan Watters said:


> Gerry McNamara.


I typed out the same thing, but edited it. I tend to agree.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

I agree - GMac is a good player - he is a top 20 point guard, but not top 10.

People have him on all-american teams which is absurd,

Coaches have him as co Big East POY. Also absurd


----------



## JuX

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

The first name I can think of is JJ Redick.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



Agent K said:


> The first name I can think of is JJ Redick.



I'd love to see you guys back that up.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Rajan Rondo


----------



## ATLien

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

JJ Reddick


----------



## HKF

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

It sure as hell isn't Brandon Roy. A name that immediately comes to mind is Malik Hairston.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> JJ Reddick


Still waiting.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



DavidBlunkett said:


> Rajan Rondo


Why? So far, he's done nothing but carry UK on his back, and I can just about guarantee he will continue to do so the rest of the season. Certainly breaking the all-time UK steals record as a freshman, tying the single-game UK steals record as a freshman (he had 8 vs Miss State) and then posting a statline of 17 points, 12 rebounds, 6 assists, and 6 steals in UK's opening game and another very impressive statline (can't remember all of it, but he had 19 points) in UK's second game in which we struggled does not make you overrated. This plus being one of, if not THE, catalysts on the USA U-21 team and I'd say Rajon is in for an All-American-worthy year.

And anyone who thinks JJ Reddick is overrated is crazy. I don't like him, but he is a damn good shooter that any team could use.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

LOL.

Fans are so touchy. It's hilarious.

It's like you insulted their momma.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> LOL.
> 
> Fans are so touchy. It's hilarious.
> 
> It's like you insulted their momma.


lol i know

all the essays in the world are`nt gonna make someone change their mind,

it`s a personal opinion

thats the point of a forum


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> LOL.
> 
> Fans are so touchy. It's hilarious.
> 
> It's like you insulted their momma.



I'm not touchy, I would just like to see someone actually _support_ their opinion.

I mean, what exactly is the point of a message board if we don’t discuss issues? What would the point of this place be if people just said “JJ Redick is overrated” or “San Antonio is the best team in the NBA” or “the Pistons are good,” and nobody ever challenged those opinions?

This is a discussion board. Feel free to stop with the condescending attitude toward people who actually want to have discussions.

Anyway, the whole, “Whoa man, why are you so touchy?” schtick usually indicates that you aren’t confident in the validity of your argument.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

It's just an observation, not that serious.

Back to the topic..

Shannon Brown is my pick.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> It's just an observation, not that serious.
> 
> Back to the topic..
> 
> Shannon Brown is my pick.



Like I said, this is a discussion board. Feel free to make observations, but don't be suprised when someone challenges you to support it.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Translation: Don't diss my team or I'll throw a pissy fit.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> Shannon Brown is my pick.


An excellent choice.


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> LOL.
> 
> Fans are so touchy. It's hilarious.
> 
> It's like you insulted their momma.


:laugh:



BTW, I change my vote. It goes to Leon Powe. It has nothing to do with his play. How many games has this guy played? And he's hurt... again! Only this time for 2wks. Poor guy. I hope he heals quickly and stays healthy.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TheATLien said:


> Translation: Don't diss my team or I'll throw a pissy fit.



Translation:

I have no support for my silly statement so I will continue to shift the argument.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



DavidBlunkett said:


> lol i know
> 
> all the essays in the world are`nt gonna make someone change their mind,
> 
> it`s a personal opinion
> 
> thats the point of a forum


Yeah, it's a personal opinion, but if you don't back it up, why state it? Basically, this is how a conversation of an overrated player would go down in person with you...

Me: "Who do you think one of the most overrated players in college basketball is?"

You: "Rajon Rondo"

Me: "Why?"

You: "No reason. He just is."/"I don't know."/"I don't know enough about him to state why, but I'll go ahead and say he's overrated anyway."

Same goes for those who have said JJ Reddick is overrated so far. 

And you are dead wrong on the point of a message board. Your definition is laughable and goes against every point of having a sports message board. If you're going to start a topic of DISCUSSION on a message board, you should probably include the discussion part with whatever opinion you state. There would be absolutely no point in the existence of sports message boards if people were to make topics like this, simply give the names of players, and not argue, which according to you, is the point of a message board, which is about the most ridiculous defintion of a message board I've ever read.

Did you expect to start this thread, have people give the names of player, and have there be no arguments whatsoever? If so, then what is the point of BBB.net or any sports forum existing?

BTW, I'm still waiting for a reason on why you think Rondo is overrated. Apparently, you don't know enough about him to even say he's overrated.

OT: DavidBlunkett, I'm pretty sure yesterday you had 100 less posts than you do now. Good lord man. What are you posting about!?


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

A+ and a gold star

go to the top of the class


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Nothing like the bashing of players on power programs to bring the fans out of the woodwork...


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



Jonathan Watters said:


> Nothing like the bashing of players on power programs to bring the fans out of the woodwork...


Amen. :bsmile:


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



DavidBlunkett said:


> A+ and a gold star
> 
> go to the top of the class


Thank you?

I think I realize how you have almost 500 posts after being here for less than a month and almost (if not over) 100 posts in a day. You post pad. You don't back up any opinion you make and won't even try to defend yourself when you know you've been proven wrong.

Anyone who participates in a DISCUSSION like this should expect to have their opinion challenged eventually and should be able to back it up.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

why do i need to prove anything to someone whines NOT ALLOWED about his favourite player, THIS ISNT EITHER

why does what i post and when i post it have anything to do with you apart from the fact that it gives your *nope, sorry* something to chew on,your like the kid in school who tells tales and put his hands up for every question

have another gold star


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Come on folks. Somebody asks you a question, answer like adults, please. Respect others too - and their opinions, even if you think they're wrong. Any more and this thread will need to be closed.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

AMEN

slurp!


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



DavidBlunkett said:


> A+ and a gold star
> 
> go to the top of the class


fantastic.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



DavidBlunkett said:


> why do i need to prove anything to someone whines NOT ALLOWED about his favourite player, THIS ISNT EITHER
> 
> why does what i post and when i post it have anything to do with you apart from the fact that it gives your tiny mind something to chew on,your like the kid in school who tells tales and put his hands up for every question
> 
> have another gold star


Tiny mind? Sorry. Your the one who can't gather enough info on anything to participate in a decent discussion or argument. I really don't see what's so angering about me expecting you to be able to back up your opinion.

For the third time, I am CHALLENGING YOUR OPINION because this is a MESSAGE BOARD that INVOLVES DISCUSSION. It is the POINT OF A MESSAGE BOARD THAT IS MADE FOR SPORTS DISCUSSION. Just because it is your opinion does not mean I can't challenge it and it does not mean it makes you immune to being argued with. If your don't want me or anyone else challenging your opinion and asking you to back it up, then message boards probably aren't a good fit for you. I just expect you to be able to back up your opinion for discussion. Are my expectations for your posts simply too high? 

So, again. I formally apologize for disagreeing with you, backing up my opinion, expecting you to do the same, and you having the inability to do so. And yes, that is sarcasm, which is just a big word meaning I wasn't serious.

Ah. Don't you love how college sports brings out the inner beast in everybody? :biggrin: :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

don't bother, UK... he won't be around to read your posts.


----------



## The Jopker

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

JJ Redick...
and I'll defend my position.

It is well established that he is a good shooter but he requires too much of the offense to be dedicated to him in the form of screens and such in order to effectively get his shot off. He lacks the speed and athleticism to defend at a high level and this also reduces his ability to drive to the basket on offense. Additionally on those drives he often gets bailed out by the officials in the way of excessive and touchy foul calls. On the plus side he has perfected the "Duke flop" that helps him draw many unnecessary charge calls. Finally, he is yet to show the ability to be clutch and that look away after already passing the ball move is not fooling anyone (with the possible exception of Dick Vitale).


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



> On the plus side he has perfected the "Duke flop" that helps him draw many unnecessary charge calls.


I'd venture to say he has fewer than 5 charges taken in his career.

The rest of what you had to say is just wrong.


----------



## The Jopker

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TM said:


> I'd venture to say he has fewer than 5 charges taken in his career.
> 
> The rest of what you had to say is just wrong.


I was making the point that he gets many beneficial calls due to his reputation.

Are you saying that Duke doesn't often run multiple screens in order for him to get off his shot? Are you saying that he is a top level defender, or that he has the ability to create his own shot? I'll admit that he draws a foul rather well but those are often gift calls that he and Coach K are constantly angling to get.

I'm not saying that he isn't a good player; all that I am saying is that he has major holes in his game that are not often not mentioned, thus him being overrated.

Also I suggest that when this thread has been marred by unsubstantiated claims and someone takes the time to write out a well reasoned response that you dignify them with more than a once sentence response with zero evidence behind it.


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



> It is well established that he is a good shooter but he requires too much of the offense to be dedicated to him in the form of screens and such in order to effectively get his shot off.


I don't quite understand what you're saying



> He lacks the speed and athleticism to defend at a high level and this also reduces his ability to drive to the basket on offense.


I don't know what level we're talking about when you say "high level." He's no Gary Payton, but he's not the worst defender I've ever seen.



> Additionally on those drives he often gets bailed out by the officials in the way of excessive and touchy foul calls.


That's your opinion, so I'll respect that. I would be a fool to say all of those are lgit calls, but I've also seen him get tossed to the ground without getting a call. But of course, it's Duke and they deserve that when that kind of stuff happens so it can be overlooked.

I've already talked about the flop... I have no clue where you're getting the idea that he isn't clutch. And he's no Magic Johnson, but at least he doesn't pass the ball to the other team.

The guy's anything but perfect. I'm not _that_ biased. His defense will never be stellar and neither will his slashing ability. But then again, he posses something that not a lot of guys can do anymore in the NBA - shoot consistently from long range.

Make your way around BBB.net. Read the several hundred posts I've made about Duke. Read the 15+ posts I've made about Duke (many of which mention/talk abotu JJ Redick) in the last 7 days. I refuse to post any more "evidence" at the moment.


----------



## The Jopker

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

What I was saying was that yes he is a good shooter but offensively he doesn't give you much more than that and in order to get him good scoring opportunities a large portion of the offense has to revolve around him. My main point is that he is a one dementional player who gets credit for being one of the best players in basketball. I just can't see a player who is average at best in most aspects of the game be considered among the best. And even in the area of the game at witch he excels he requires the focus of the offense to be on him so that he can get a shot off.

The comment I made about him being clutch was just to point out something else that he doesn't do spectacularly.

Feel free to copy and paste some of your other relevant posts if you want but don't expect me to do research in order to prove your point.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



The Jopker said:


> What I was saying was that yes he is a good shooter but offensively he doesn't give you much more than that and in order to get him good scoring opportunities a large portion of the offense has to revolve around him. My main point is that he is a one dementional player who gets credit for being one of the best players in basketball. I just can't see a player who is average at best in most aspects of the game be considered among the best. And even in the area of the game at witch he excels he requires the focus of the offense to be on him so that he can get a shot off.


Much of what you say is true. But what you leave out is _why_ coach K makes Redick the focus of the offense. It is because he might be the most dangerous offensive force in college basketball. He is the focus of the offense, because he will _always_ be the focus of the defense, and draw more than his share defenders. There isn't a player in the nation that teams prepare more for. 'Nuff said.


----------



## The Jopker

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

It can also be said that without him being the focus of the offense that he would be a relatively average player. That argument goes both ways and I argue that the amount of attention that Redick's game requires takes away chances for the rest of the team. I would also that that there are other players that can produce on his level offensively (Adam Morrison and Rudy Gay among them) that don't restrict their teams options to the extent that Redick does. Again I"m not implying that Redick isn't a good player just that he isn't as good as he is hearalded.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



HKF said:


> It sure as hell isn't Brandon Roy. A name that immediately comes to mind is Malik Hairston.


I live in the heart of Pac-10 country and have seen every game these guys have played, give or take a few......and I couldn't disagree more...


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

another name that is overrated is Mustafa Shakur...


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

BTW, its nice to see the College board starting to get lively again...


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



The Jopker said:


> It can also be said that without him being the focus of the offense that he would be a relatively average player. That argument goes both ways and I argue that the amount of attention that Redick's game requires takes away chances for the rest of the team.


So what you're telling me is that the Flip Sanders and the Detroit Pistons are taking away from guys like Billups, Wallace, Wallace, and Prince - all guys who could be averaging over 20ppg, because they run things for Rip Hamilton. The guy's running off one of the Wallace's screens every time down the court. I would like you to watch a Pistons game and tell me there is a difference between the _type_ of things they do for Hamilton and the type of things Duke does for Redick. That's called coaching, my friend. Coach K would be and should be considered an idiot and a poor coach if he doesnt take advantage of the type of talent he has in JJ Redick.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



TM said:


> So what you're telling me is that the Flip Sanders and the Detroit Pistons are taking away from guys like Billups, Wallace, Wallace, and Prince - all guys who could be averaging over 20ppg, because they run things for Rip Hamilton. The guy's running off one of the Wallace's screens every time down the court. I would like you to watch a Pistons game and tell me there is a difference between the _type_ of things they do for Hamilton and the type of things Duke does for Redick. That's called coaching, my friend. Coach K would be and should be considered an idiot and a poor coach if he doesnt take advantage of the type of talent he has in JJ Redick.



The rest of the Duke players _benefit_ from being on the court with Redick. The opposing defense concentrates so much on Redick that it opens up opportunites for the rest of the players on the court.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

Paul Davis


----------



## RocketFreak

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

J.J. Reddick is not over rated as a college basketball player. He maybe not ever be a All-star in the NBA, but in college, I don't think there is any team that would not take him. So how could he be over rated? HE is going to have a long career in the NBA because of his shooting abilty.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Other then Gerry McNamara of course, who should not be sniffing some of the all-american accolades thrown his way.

Watching a few games early on (and of course it could be an aberration) but Daniel Gibson has been such a disappointment. This guy has no clue of what being a good point guard. Awful decision maker, sometimes sloppy. Just don't see it with him.

Still love Texas however.


----------



## TM

didn't we already have a thread like this?

i'll go with your pick, JN. It's early, but Gibson hasn't impressed me at all.... His teammate, Aldridge, on the other hand...


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Daniel Gibson probably


----------



## kansasalumn

TM said:


> didn't we already have a thread like this?
> 
> i'll go with your pick, JN. It's early, but Gibson hasn't impressed me at all.... His teammate, Aldridge, on the other hand...



merged


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



zagsfan20 said:


> LeMarcus Aldridge.....


18.2 points, 11.5 rebounds, 2.5 blocks, 67% on fgs. 6 games, 6 double doubles.

overrated?


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

ya, i dunno about that pick, zagsfan


----------



## Diable

What little I have seen of Texas is that Aldridge is the only guy that's kept them from losing two or three games.I think some people here confuse how good a player is with their own irrational hatred of that player.JJ Reddick won a National Player of the year award last year and then he got better.I believe he was (or nearly) a unanimous All American last year and then he made himself a better player.If you want to hate on someone because he's a white boy who plays for Duke go right ahead,but the facts are pretty clear about JJ whether you like it or not.If he wasn't any good noone would expend so much energy
making themselves look childish and ignorant over him.


----------



## Lebbron

Despite being one-dimensional, I think Redick is the biggest offensive threat in NCAA he desrves the hype, I doubt that he will succeed in NBA. but that's not the point, he deserves the hype this year. Last year I don't think he deserved ACC POY and first team all american over Paul and May. But this year he is the biggest threat in the NCAA


----------



## zagsfan20

Lebbron said:


> Despite being one-dimensional, I think Redick is the biggest offensive threat in NCAA he desrves the hype, I doubt that he will succeed in NBA. but that's not the point, he deserves the hype this year. Last year I don't think he deserved ACC POY and first team all american over Paul and May. But this year he is the biggest threat in the NCAA


Biggest offensive threat?......No, that would go to Adam Morrison and his Gonzaga Bulldogs.....


----------



## Diable

Morrison only scores so much because the defender sees that moustache and thinks he has been eating manure


----------



## TM

Diable said:


> Morrison only scores so much because the defender sees that moustache and thinks he has been eating manure


 :rotf: 

that's one of the goofiest things I've read


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Paul Davis. Way overrated. He was supposed to have been drafted in the lottery two years ago and now he is finally a senoir, still at Mich St. and still prob not gonna go the the lottery. He is still mechanical and stiffish and outside of shooting free-throws well i dont think i'm impressed with ANYTHING about him as being one of the top college players and ANY kind of a NBA prospect.


----------



## The Truth

zagsfan20 said:


> Biggest offensive threat?......No, that would go to Adam Morrison and his Gonzaga Bulldogs.....



Your signature's hilarious.


----------



## One on One

I see all the white guys are getting named. Just cause JJ isn't Kobe Bryant doesn't make him overrated...you don't have to be the best one-on-one player. JJ scores as well as any Dukie in recent memory (him and Jay Will). You can doubt JJ's athleticism and whatever you want, but the fact is he is the focus of the D every night and still puts up 20-25 on a regular basis. How can an overrated player do that?


----------



## TM

One on One said:


> (him and *Jay Will*)


My favorite college basketball player of all time. Punk couldn't shoot FT's though. Maybe he should have asked the official to stand in front of him with his hand up while he shot.


----------



## AZwildcats4

JJ RediCK w/ a career high 41 against Texas. At one time I would have said he was overrated, but I gotta say I'm a believer now. Every time I watch him I walk away more and more impressed. And this is coming from a Duke-hater.


----------



## The Truth

Grab a fork...I'm serving up some crow.


----------



## Natedagreat12

I would say well i dont really know. College basketball should get a lil more media attention


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



zagsfan20 said:


> Brandon Roy, James Augustine, LeMarcus Aldridge.....


agreed.


----------



## Diable

I just don't understand why Aldridge is overrated.Someone should explain it to me instead of just saying it over and over.His teammates seem to think passing the ball to him is overrated at times,but from what I have seen he's clearly the best player on Texas and they should think about getting him more scoring oppurtunities.


----------



## TM

Diable said:


> His teammates seem to think passing the ball to him is overrated at times


no, they're just being selfish. not giving the ball to one of your two best players is just mere stupidity.



> "Hopefully, our players will realize how good of a player LaMarcus is," Barnes said. "He's got to get more touches than he's getting." - Rich Barnes


The rest of that article can be found here


----------



## Jonathan Watters

That is a great article, TM. Apparently Barnes is trying to get the ball to Aldridge...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



zagsfan20 said:


> Brandon Roy, *James Augustine*, LeMarcus Aldridge.....


Would you explain to me how a person that is posting these numbers is overated?

14.3 PPG, 9.5 RPG, 1.7 APG, 1.5 SPG, 0.7 BPG, .621 FG% and has helped lead his team to a 10-0 start? Numbers dont scream All-American nor do I think anyone has said that but he's posting darn near a double double each night? He's one of the best big men in the B10 (I didnt say the best!) quite honestly and if that's overrated with those numbers he's putting up I guess I'll take it.


----------



## TM

I'm a little more forgiving towards Barnes & his coaching now that I see it's mostly the fault of his team.


----------



## thrillhouse

goNBAjayhawks said:


> Paul Davis. Way overrated. He was supposed to have been drafted in the lottery two years ago and now he is finally a senoir, still at Mich St. and still prob not gonna go the the lottery. He is still mechanical and stiffish and outside of shooting free-throws well i dont think i'm impressed with ANYTHING about him as being one of the top college players and ANY kind of a NBA prospect.


If this is talking about being a pro prospect maybe, because i dont know how he will transfer to the pros, but i dont think people are still talking about the lottery for him...but as a college player there is no way he is overrated. hes the main reason msu went to the final four last year and he has been teriffic in every game hes played this year. he was leading the cbs rankings for a reason


----------



## TM

thrillhouse said:


> he was leading the cbs rankings for a reason


let me give you the current top 5 players on cbs' rankings

1. Randy Foye
2. JJ Redick
3. Quincy Douby
4. Trent Strickland
5. Cartier Martin

I'd venture to say the majority of the people here couldn't even tell you what schools those last three players play for, let alone give you a "scouting report" on them. to say those rankings are a joke is an understatement.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> let me give you the current top 5 players on cbs' rankings
> 
> 1. Randy Foye
> 2. JJ Redick
> 3. Quincy Douby
> 4. Trent Strickland
> 5. Cartier Martin
> 
> I'd venture to say the majority of the people here couldn't even tell you what schools those last three players play for, let alone give you a "scouting report" on them. to say those rankings are a joke is an understatement.


What are Rutgers, Wake, and Kansas St.


----------



## TM

way to ruin it, JN  i don't even attempt to slip anything by you anymore


----------



## kansasalumn

TM said:


> way to ruin it, JN  i don't even attempt to slip anything by you anymore



and if that does not qualify as a "real" fan, I don't know what does


----------



## TM

JN just has too many CBB facts in his head... or he cheated


----------



## historyofthegame

Craig Smith


----------



## Geaux Tigers

JuniorNoboa said:


> What are Rutgers, Wake, and Kansas St.



What is google, dogpile, and askjeeves :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I did not cheat. 

Douby is from Rutgers... I am a Big East fan.

Wake is a big time school.... I will recognize the name of a rotation player on a prominent ACC school.

If you had asked me two weeks ago I would have had no clue who Cartier Martin is, but I was looked at stat leaders and I came accross and noted his name.

See this post on Dec 3, on the Raps board

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=217926&page=6&pp=15 

There are alot of good players I don't know... I just happened to know these three.

And what is dogpile.


----------



## Diable

I thought that Douby was a rastafarian rapper.Sportsline's poll is just as bizarre as those retarded player rankings.They had Carolina ranked ranked 13th and Illinois ranked right behind them at 14.On their RPI simulation they had Northern Illinois #2 and claimed that their strength of schedeule was first,but when you look at their schedeule it looks like three or four schools that are just as about as tough as Northern Illinois.I don't know how they came up with that poll is it just Greg Doyel and some of his drunken friends making it up or what?

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/polls/top25


----------



## T.Shock

I actually knew the first two (Douby's been getting some love in the NYC area and I've seen enough Wake games to know who Strickland is) but Martin was not in my vocab. Oh and by the way...most overrated player in America is...

Justin Gray

He's been pretty bad this year especially in that loss to DePaul.


----------



## Ghost

T.Shock said:


> I actually knew the first two (Douby's been getting some love in the NYC area and I've seen enough Wake games to know who Strickland is) but Martin was not in my vocab. Oh and by the way...most overrated player in America is...
> 
> Justin Gray
> 
> He's been pretty bad this year especially in that loss to DePaul.



Well he did switch to Point guard this year.


----------



## Diable

Justin Gray wasn't the Wake Forest player on top of that stupid list.He's been terrible in some games (at turning the ball over since he really hasn't played the point in two years) and sensational in other games(scoring as this would be his role if Wake Forest had their choice).He did not score in the Depaul game like Wake needs him to,but they lost because the entire team played incredibly bad defense.Unfortunately it looks as though either Prosser can't teach defense or his players can not learn defense.


----------



## The Truth IV

Whether a player is over-rated or not is a function of his hype in relation to his effectiveness on the court. 

I'm from Toronto (with no satellite dish and new to this board) so I miss out on 90% the hype.

If JJ Redick is hailed as a dangerous offensive player, all-america candidate, etc.... then he's not over-rated.

If JJ is thought to be one of the absolute best college ballplayers of all time, as if often implied on CBS broadcasts, then I think we're going overboard.


----------



## ibiza raver

mike nardi or rajan rondo


----------



## Nimreitz

T.Shock said:


> Justin Gray
> 
> He's been pretty bad this year especially in that loss to DePaul.


Not against my Badgers. He deserved every bit of hype that he might have gotten, although honestly I haven't heard much up here in Wisky.


----------



## DaBruins

Adam Morrison = Larry Bird = overboard


----------



## The Truth

The Truth IV said:


> If JJ is thought to be one of the absolute best college ballplayers of all time, as if often implied on CBS broadcasts, then I think we're going overboard.


JJ Redick is on pace to become:

NCAA career free-throw percentage leader
NCAA career 3 pointers made leader
Duke all-time leading scorer
ACC all-time leading scorer (depending on how many games Duke plays this year).

While I'm not going to say that he's one of the best college ballplayers of all-time, I think it's certainly fair to say he's one of the best offensive threats in the last couple of decades.


----------



## TM

The Truth said:


> While I'm not going to say that he's one of the best college ballplayers of all-time


No title = Top 100... Title = Top 25


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*



The Truth said:


> Yeah, JJ Redick is probably going to get the all-time NCAA record for career 3's and he's going to challenge the Duke and ACC all-time scoring records, but I'd say he's definitely overrated.


Some love for JJ, I don't understand how people say he's overhyped. The guy might not even be a lottery pick, and he's one of the greatest shooters in college history...


----------



## Reddick4

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

I can see how people say JJ Reddick is the most overrated player but watching him play how can you not agree all the hype that he gets, is deserved? The mfer can shoot and is one hellavu player.


----------



## TM

*Re: most overrated college player this year ???*

buddy, it's ReDick


----------



## Hoopla

The Truth IV said:


> If JJ is thought to be one of the absolute best college ballplayers of all time, as if often implied on CBS broadcasts, then I think we're going overboard.


Agreed. Redick is a all-time great shooter, but not an all-time great player. In the Coach K era alone, regardless of how this season turns out, Redick will not be on the same level as the likes of Laettner, Hill, and Ferry.

And keep in mind Redick has had 3 disappointing NCAA tournament performances in a row.


----------



## BlakeJesus

The Truth said:


> JJ Redick is on pace to become:
> 
> NCAA career free-throw percentage leader
> NCAA career 3 pointers made leader
> Duke all-time leading scorer
> ACC all-time leading scorer (depending on how many games Duke plays this year).
> 
> While I'm not going to say that he's one of the best college ballplayers of all-time, I think it's certainly fair to say he's one of the best offensive threats in the last couple of decades.


Which is why he get's a fan club :banana:


----------



## ralaw

I have a hard time seeing why some people believe Redick is overrated, he steps up big time in every big game with the defense trying to stop him...what more do you want?


----------



## BlakeJesus

ralaw said:


> I have a hard time seeing why some people believe Redick is overrated, he steps up big time in every big game with the defense trying to stop him...what more do you want?


Most people don't like him because of that...he usually beats their team and they say he's overrated because they don't like him.


----------



## Hardcourt Hero

JJ Redick's skill is not overrated. His level of class however..... he has none.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Hardcourt Hero said:


> JJ Redick's skill is not overrated. His level of class however..... he has none.


Is this a joke? Please explain this to me...how about to everyone, because I'm pretty sure NOBODY has any clue what you're getting at.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

It's not Redick I have to say it's Shelden Williams Mr. Roboto is a joke he's like a poor man's Etan Thomas except I think Etan was more athletic. He walks everytime he gets the ball and his offensive game sucks.


----------



## CodyThePuppy

Matthew Maurer said:


> It's not Redick I have to say it's Shelden Williams Mr. Roboto is a joke he's like a poor man's Etan Thomas except I think Etan was more athletic. He walks everytime he gets the ball and his offensive game sucks.


Are you kidding me Shelden is like Emeka Okafor but a better defender.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

CodyThePuppy said:


> Are you kidding me Shelden is like Emeka Okafor but a better defender.



Are you kidding me? Emeka Okafor if he was Emeka Okafor only much better he would go number one this year with this week draft. Come on Cody this draft doesn't really have at least for the time being what GM's would call franchise players. If Shelden was as good as you say he wouldn't be looked at as a top 10-15 pick. He would be the sure shot number 1!


----------



## HKF

I don't think I was wrong in saying Malik Hairston at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Hairston is a very, very good basketball player. Great feel for the game, excellent passer, good range on his shot, team player, solid defensive instincts, excellent slasher...

He has issues with consistency and assertiveness, and is really being hurt by the disgraceful program he is currently playing for. He has to take his game to the next level at some point, but I still think he has some time.


----------

